# Xcalibur table saw wiring requirement



## Shedman (29 Oct 2017)

Good morning all

I'm looking for some help please. I've recently bought an Xcalibur saw and need to put a circuit in for it. There are two things I need to know:

1. What plug do I need to fit to the saw (it's the single phase 3 hp version). The spec quotes it at 18 amps

2. What rating combined rcd/mcb should I use in the consumer unit

I don't want to have to do the job twice!!!

Many thanks


----------



## Moonsafari69 (2 Nov 2017)

3hp is roughly 2.3kW, so at 240V single phase this would be a nominal running current of 9.6A.
The motor will have an inrush current at start up and the current will climb when the motor is loaded, this is likely where the 18A figure comes from.

If i were you i'd feed this from a 16A Type-C mcb into a 16A single phase commando socket. Using a Type-C mcb will take into account the inrush current at start up. 2.5mm cable will be fine but depending on length of run 4mm will certainly be ok.

Hope that helps.

Dave.


----------



## Craigclose1991 (7 Dec 2017)

Hi 

I have just recently purchased the xcalibur table saw and I’m in the same position regarding the wiring have you got the saw up and running ? If so could you send me as much detail as possible (pics would be nice) the whole electrics thing is driving me mad!

Thanks in advance 

Craig


----------



## Superstrat (8 Dec 2017)

Craigclose1991":35p07iuw said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just recently purchased the xcalibur table saw and I’m in the same position regarding the wiring have you got the saw up and running ? If so could you send me as much detail as possible (pics would be nice) the whole electrics thing is driving me mad!
> 
> ...



Moonsafari69 got it spot on in his response. 

The Xcalibur can't operate from a 13amp socket, it will trip the MCB every time you start it up. When I was waiting for delivery of my Xcalibur earlier this year, I had an electrician review my garage wiring. He recommended that to avoid overloads I should run a new (second) supply from the house to an additional (new) consumer unit in the garage from which the 16amp supply could be run to new commando sockets. The problem was that the existing cable from the house to the existing garage consumer unit would be overloaded with the addition of my new table saw. Also, the existing garage consumer unit only has two breakers, one for lights and the other for the ring of 13amp sockets (I'd originally assumed that I could just change the consumer unit for one with capacity for additional MCBs but, as he said, there would be an issue with overloading the existing cable feeding it from my house).

When the saw arrived, with the electrical installation complete, I simply purchased a 16amp commando extension lead from Toolstation, plugged it in, and I've been up and running without issue.

As I had him install a couple of 16amp commando wall outlets, I've also added a fairly capable MIG welder which also required a 16amp supply.

Unfortunately by law, as a new circuit was required (even if my existing workshop consumer unit had had the spare capacity) the wiring had to be signed off by a suitably qualified electrician.

If you have any specific questions about this I'll happily try to answer them.

Cheers
Jerry


----------

